# partitioning error



## sgerdan (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi there, 
This is my first try on bsd systems, so I'm gonna ask some newbie questions. 
I got the memstick img file of freebsd 8.0, and put it on my usb stick. The installation started, then I created a freebsd partition , and inside that partition freebsd "slices". When it tries to commit the changes, It gives these error messages:


```
ERROR: Unable to write data to disk ad2

Message: Couldn't make filesystems properly .aborting
```

When I got to tty2 I got some more errors:


```
ad2: WARNING - WRITE_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=81915595

ad2: FAILURE WRITE_DMA status=51 < READY,DSC,ERROR>
error = 84 <ICRC, ABORTED> LBA=81915595
```

(ad2 is my hard drive.)

By the way, I also tried PC-BSD, which is supposed to be an easy install, and it also fails to install. It gave the error "seek failed :bla bla" every time it tried to copy a file to the hard drive. 

I have no idea why I get these errors, could it be a hardware problem or something?


----------



## volatilevoid (Feb 4, 2010)

It may be that your cable is defective.

Could you try to set your controller to PIO mode in the BIOS? That will drastically reduce performance but also reduce the risk to encounter these messages.

Which hardware do you have?


----------

